# How to solve the Siamese Rubik's Cube (5 Rubik's Cubes glued together)!



## Multicubing (Feb 20, 2021)

This video highlights how to solve the Siamese Rubik's Cubes. As far as I have seen, this is the only video that details solving the middle cubes on the Siamese. There are many videos with solving the two end cubes, but none with more than that.


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 10, 2021)

Siamese cubes are fun to solve.


----------



## Multicubing (Sep 18, 2021)

I put together a more detailed tutorial on solving the middle Rubik's Cube for the Siamese Rubik's Cubes! Hope this helps someone!


----------

